# The bond between horse and rider



## JustDressageIt




----------



## IrishCailin

Skye and me


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Very cute pics girls!


----------



## SallyJane

These are good pictures, all of them! Hoofprints, you look very comfortable up there on sandy!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

SallyJane said:


> These are good pictures, all of them! Hoofprints, you look very comfortable up there on sandy!!


Thanks! She is quite the comfortable pony ;-) That's why I ride her bareback a lot...her spine doesn't stick out much and she has no withers so it makes it very easy to sit on her without tack! 

Plus, I really trust her and she trusts me now (finally!) so we can have some fun like this every now and then (otherwise no WAY I would be on her back with no tack, no helmet, and no reins/no one holding onto her! :lol:


----------



## Equuestriaan

Well here's me and Ricky, but I have to blur my face out (it's a parent rule):

This was from the last day I ever saw him.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Equuestriaan said:


> Well here's me and Ricky, but I have to blur my face out (it's a parent rule):
> 
> This was from the last day I ever saw him.


The last day you ever saw him?? What happened?? :-(


----------



## Chuckface

great pics everyone! keep em'coming


----------



## RedHawk

Sorry its so small ^^, the larger version is on the other computer.


----------



## Gillian

Great pictures you guys!
Here's mine with Zeus. We'll have loads more when he comes home next month!













And a few with Mikey my old horse...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Awwww I love that last one!!!


----------



## Skyhuntress




----------



## my2geldings

*Cobalt*

some truly gorgeous photos everyone!


----------



## happygoose123

aww redhawk i love your second pic!!! its so gorgeous!!!!

here are a few of me and chucky 



























and me and banjo haha


----------



## sweetphoenix99

noic pictures i woult put some on but i dont no how. lol


----------



## sweetphoenix99

Heres my pics of my Horses..


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Haven't got any recent ones, due to being on crutches with the broken leg, but here's a few of me and my lot!










Me and Evo - I had nothing in his hand, he hadn't seen me for awhile, he was at his training and always sniffs my hands when saying hello.










Another.










Me and Honey 












I really need to get some newer ones! That'll be something to do while I can't ride haha!
x


----------



## Pinto Pony

Kai and I on his 19th Birthday


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Here's some of Jubilee & I:


----------



## RedRoan




----------



## mom2pride

All the piccies are clickable thumbnails...
This is a pic from my 'early days' with Pride...3 years ago...he looks so 'uncertain' with me in his face!!! Eeeps! 


These are pics from 'now'...


----------



## Kiki

LOL love Red Roans top one 'YOU THERE PUNK! DROP AND GIVE ME FIVE!':lol::lol:
Ok here mine


----------



## G and K's Mom

This is my husbands horse Kooter, but he loves his mommy! LOL Thought it was a bigger picture......










This is my guy George, loves his scratches.










Kooter loves his wiskers being trimmed, no halter needed.


----------



## gotxhorses

Here's some of me and my old pony Acorn.

This was the last time I saw him before his new owners came and picked him up. :/ I wasn't able to be there when they came.







This one was at a costume contest at a show a few years back.








And this is the horse I'm currently leasing. His name is Smiley. :]

Not so sure what's going on with me, but I like the picture anyways.








This is us at our first show together.


----------



## BriocheIsLove

*RE:*

Here are the ones of Brioche and I from acouple of days ago...


----------



## Starryeyed

Heres some of baby Chexy and I, hes my "heart horse"


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

The other day - we were smiling for the camera. He needs to brush his teeth more often.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

here's mine!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh my gosh these pics are all SO CUTE everyone!!!


----------



## dynamite.

Beautiful horses! And beautiful people, lol.
Here's some of Willow and I. They arn't very good, many of the times Willow and I are cuddling or I'm climbing all over her we are alone, so no one will take a picture lol.
















I have some of me lying on her while she was laying down, I'll post them when I find them. (=


----------



## CrazyChester

Love this thread! So many lovely photos.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Too cute dynamite!! Willow looks like a real sweetie!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Me and my boys after a trail today


----------



## horsekindofgirl

The bonds look so special, i really want my own horse


----------



## Haley

Don't mind the LOL caption. It's the only copy I have of this photo now (Sierra was 3 here, this was about 2 months after I bought her).


----------



## wordstoasong

Like to point out, my horse normally looks mad at me. Haha. <3


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Me and Playboy:



















Me and Zierra:



















Me and Szerina:



















Me and Jynx:


----------



## blush

^^ Aweee, the winter scene is super cute! :] Love the bow.


Mine and Robbie's first ride after his big colic scare <333


----------



## XivoShowjumper

here are some plz ignore the dates my camera reset-


----------



## rocky pony

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ilovemymare

This is me and my Ponyy,  
i dont no why i picked this.. i really like it lol









This is me and my first horse.. Smelling my butt.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Roxy those are absolutely beautiful photos!  I hope you framed those!


----------



## jillybean1

here is my special boy ricky


----------



## gypsygirl

here is me & gypsy...she loves to give kisses !


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

here is splash and i..


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

My 2 1/2 year old daughter and her pony.... I have never seen a bond like theirs.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

OMG you guys these pics are beautful!!!  keep them coming!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here are some new ones of Sandie and I


----------



## kchfuller

Maddy and me


----------



## NordicJuniper

I have ALOT! :]


----------



## NordicJuniper

And some more tehe! :]










































































I am really gonna miss all of that when he is gone!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

i really like some of these!









<3


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

sry those were so huge


----------



## Mcfrumple

Me and Susu one week later after she flung me into a wooden fence post. Lol. She was apologizing, sweet thing.





















Catalina and I. She is like a big puppy dog.



















Me and Rosa.


----------



## mom2pride

Flicka and I...


----------



## dashygirl

What a fantastic thread, all of these photos just warm my heart! <3

This is my favorite pic of me and my girl,


----------



## Salty_alydaR

me and charmer cuddling 
(the other rider is my mom on sky)


----------



## dop

*Friends..*









My daughter and her new horse *Kiyah* (AQHA registered name is *Ms Two D Bars*)


----------



## horsesroqke

*This is a real **** one, not really the best one of us bonding, ill get one tomorrow tho;
*


----------



## BlueJayWay




----------



## EveningShadows

First Eve - 2 1/2 year old Clydesdale/TB filly


















Now Cinder - 18 1/2 year old retired TB cross


















(trick training on cue, not a random rear)


















And Mini Man, my mom's miniature gelding


















He's absolutely in LOVE with Cinder...chases her everywhere.


----------



## kiaralitty

Here's mine


----------



## Amlalriiee

Couldn't pick just one! I love these horses. Technically they aren't mine, but that's okay...we still bond!

My avatar: going up a steep hill on Dottie, I miss her!








Amanda and I playing in a puddle this winter: 








Amanda and I giving sled rides 








Moxie(Amanda's daughter) and I on the beach in January









Sorry if those are huge...I'm horrible at this kind of thing!!


----------



## Allison Finch

This is my working student imprinting my event mare's foal on his first day of life. I love this picture











Is this a bond between the vet and his mom? LOL!!










I think he lost his Rolex watch....LOLOL!!!


----------



## HowClever

my boyfriend and Trojan and my mum and her girl Fanta


----------



## dashygirl

Allison Finch said:


> Is this a bond between the vet and his mom? LOL!!


LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## HowClever

just took this one of my mum and her baby girl today too
sorry to post again!


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

Not my horse hes the one i ride









just incase that didnt work


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

well its my dp


----------

